# 感恩节<回馈>



## T.D

最近临近感恩节我看到很多商店海报上用了‘感恩节回馈’的字样。 有一张海报上我看见把感恩节回馈翻译成 thanksgiving feedback

我觉得feedback应该是‘反馈’ （i.e. customer feedback), 而不是回馈的意思，但是同时也想不出一个词可以用来替换 - -


Any ideas？


----------



## philchinamusical

很多商家现在赶时髦也赶不准了...多数都是找广告制作单位用软件或者网页翻译的，所有才会有“回馈”译成“feedback”的现象。
——这种情形淘宝上很多，看来劣币驱逐良币...如今线下店铺也这么干了。

我个人觉得，这里的“回馈”的中文用法也不是很准确，应该是“馈赠”或者“回报”，所以英文应该考虑“rewards”，或者干脆直接点“benefit”，甚至是“discount”。


----------



## T.D

有的时候真的哭笑不得，我还见过一家叫做‘企鹅诊所’的店，不知道用的什么翻译软件，管自己叫 'Tencent Workshop'....不知道马化腾会不会找他们麻烦哈哈哈哈

我也考虑过reward，但是reward会不会有一种太直白，给人一种很功力的感觉。。。 用 give-away 怎么样？


----------



## philchinamusical

我觉得give-away不是不可以，关键看商家具体说“回馈”指的是什么意思了。“give-away”我看起来觉得有点“无条件发放”的意思，而不是“reward”这样有“你得买了才会得到”的意思。

你说的例子其实还有更好玩的：我在上海南翔古镇曾经看到过一个卖蚕丝被的小店铺，估计是因为外籍游客也时有来古镇旅游，所以他们也弄了个英文标识，写的是“Silk Was Shop”...我想了几分钟才明白为什么会有这样的错误...


----------



## T.D

我查了一下，give-away有‘very low price'的意思，但是好像就变成形容词了，比如 sell at give-away price

这个吐槽起来简直没个完，电视上看到过一部好像是讲伍子胥的电影，有一句台词是’是娘对不起你‘,下面的English-sub是 'be a niang sorry you'，笑的打滚


----------



## philchinamusical

现在国内有一个趋势，尤其是英语范围内，觉得只要有软件翻译就能搞定一切...而且国内的中英互译笔译价格越压越低，含税人民币每千英文单词40~60元的价格都已经开始变成常态了...而且这个报价大多数情况就是用软件或者网页翻译后，人工修改的操作。所以不出问题才怪呢。


----------



## SuperXW

philchinamusical said:


> 我个人觉得，这里的“回馈”的中文用法也不是很准确，应该是“馈赠”或者“回报”，所以英文应该考虑“rewards”，或者干脆直接点“benefit”，甚至是“discount”。


并不罕见的中文表达：感恩节优惠 感恩节酬宾 感恩节特价 感恩节献礼……


----------



## philchinamusical

SuperXW said:


> 并不罕见的中文表达：感恩节优惠 感恩节酬宾 感恩节特价 感恩节献礼……


是的，我个人不喜欢“回馈”这种说法...就像当年开始说“会员*招募*”一样...只是潮流所趋，我们只能旁观而已。


----------



## SimonTsai

philchinamusical said:


> 干脆直接点 “benefit” ，甚至是 “discount”。


'Thanksgiving benefit/discount' sounds good.


philchinamusical said:


> 或者“回报”。


The term would make me think of 'report', which does not work here.


----------



## Skatinginbc

philchinamusical said:


> 这里的“回馈”的中文用法也不是很准确，应该是“馈赠”或者“回报”


國語辭典.回饋: 回贈, 如「回饋社會」(Note: 回贈 = 回報他人所給予的幫助或贈與)。
商店的「回饋」廣告, 在台灣已流行好幾十年了.  是說為回報顧客而給予"幫助" (大減價, 半賣半送) 或 "贈與" (抽獎、送贈品).
感恩節回饋大贈送 (Thanksgiving giveaway) 已不新鮮了.  要我嘛就獻媚至極, 來個感恩節「反哺」大贈送. (俗話說 "顧客是衣食父母")


----------



## philchinamusical

@SimonTsai Here in mainland Mandarin, "回报" means reward, revenue, or benefit, not report. Like:
购买这支股票获得的回报不错啊。or
这个理财产品回报率太低了。

@Skatinginbc 的确，这些词汇是从港台引进的。我20多年前刚毕业的时候，第一份工作就是在一家台企工作，和台湾老板交流多了，丰富了我很多词汇量诶...


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 并不罕见的中文表达：感恩节优惠 感恩节酬宾 感恩节特价 感恩节献礼……


感恩節的「感恩」和 回饋的回報恩情概念相呼應.


----------



## SimonTsai

I am much more famaliar with 回饋 than 反饋; I do not see much difference, and would be happy to translate any of the two, in the absence of context, as 'feedback'. 

@philchinamusical, when it comes to what you gain as a result of investing in something, I would say 'returns' rather than 'rewards'.

And you may want to see the sentence below:
在捷運車廂內，如有異常狀況，如乘客攻擊人，請按紅色按鈕，將問題回報予站務人員，並以隨身物品保護自己。


----------



## Skatinginbc

philchinamusical said:


> 关键看商家具体说“回馈”指的是什么意思了。


I'll second that.
To be deliberately vague, I would say "Thanksgiving Customer Appreciation Day!" ==> This translation is able to accommodate any type of “回馈” (discount, free giveaway, point rewards, etc.).


----------



## T.D

philchinamusical said:


> @SimonTsai Here in mainland Mandarin, "回报" means reward, revenue, or benefit, not report. Like:
> 购买这支股票获得的回报不错啊。or
> 这个理财产品回报率太低了。



‘回报’似乎可以当成‘回复报告’来理解。比如： 那个事情做完之后，回报我一下。 
呃...至少在我家这里这样是行得通的 - -


----------

